
Robinhood did not consider the leap year in their code - shakes
https://www.interestingsoup.com/robinhood-app-down/
======
ksaj
It looks like Robinhood users ended up missing the market upswing if they were
hoping to buy low yesterday (Monday). As a day trader, I'd be going out of my
skull. And it appears this problem was solely because they didn't use existing
known-good libraries to count dates/time properly.

